# Anyone Mk5s Running Universal Air's Aerosport bags up front??



## DubCityVR6 (Jun 26, 2006)

Back when i had my mk4 lots of people were running these with their coilovers. simply taking the springs out and replacing them with these and then had a good start to a bag kit.

Question is, are there any mk5 trying this? id be very interested in knowing if it would work on our cars


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

uvair over ksports

not that low....and not that great of a ride IMO


----------



## DubCityVR6 (Jun 26, 2006)

yeah thats not low at all for bags. i sit that low in my jetta on coils right now. i guess ill just have to run something else instead of taking the more budget oriented route like i wanted


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

With the cost of AirLift Slam XL front struts being where it is, it doesn't really make financial sense to save a few bucks. The Slam XL's ride very well and we're always running specials so you can pick up them up for a very reasonable price. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## DubCityVR6 (Jun 26, 2006)

true true. 
im going buy all of my management first and then buy my bags which will hopefully be this winter so i can have everything installed for spring.

thanks for the heads up Andrew, ill definetly be getting a hold of you guys when im ready to pick up some parts :thumbup:


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

DubCityVR6 said:


> yeah thats not low at all for bags. i sit that low in my jetta on coils right now. i guess ill just have to run something else instead of taking the more budget oriented route like i wanted


which is why its now on XLs :laugh:


----------



## DubCityVR6 (Jun 26, 2006)

ForVWLife said:


> which is why its now on XLs :laugh:


:thumbup::heart: much better


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> With the cost of AirLift Slam XL front struts being where it is, it doesn't really make financial sense to save a few bucks. The Slam XL's ride very well and we're always running specials so you can pick up them up for a very reasonable price. :thumbup::thumbup:


I looove my XL's :heart: Super comfortable :thumbup:


MKV GTI, BBS RS by Kyle Doctor, on Flickr


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:^^^


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

Slams ftw


----------

